# Fettuccini & Shrimp Supreme



## Constance (May 18, 2006)

I found this recipe on the back of a pasta box, and it looks really good.

Fettuccine & Shrimp Supreme

6 oz fettuccini, uncooked
1-1/2cups sour cream
1 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
1 8 oz. can sliced water chestnuts, drained
½ cup sliced green onions
½ cup sliced black olives
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon Worstershire sauce
1 lb. raw medium fresh or frozen shrimp, peeled, de-veined and cooked. 

Cook pasta according to package directions. In a large skillet, combine all ingredients except cooked pasta and shrimp. Over medium heat, cook and stir until well blended and hot. Stir in shrimp and pasta. Heat through. Serve immediately.


----------



## Shunka (May 18, 2006)

This does sound good!!! Thanks Constance!!


----------



## katluvscake (May 18, 2006)

Thanks I just love recipes with cream of mushroom soup!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 18, 2006)

How could ANYTHING that contains, shrimp, mayonnaise, pasta, & sour cream be bad - lol!!!


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2006)

That's what I thought, Breezy.  

The dish we were making turned out awfully good, too. Kim dressed cooked fettuccine with butter, olive oil, garlic, S&P, and Parmesan cheese. He sauteed fresh asparagus from our garden in olive oil, a little butter and garlic for a few minutes, then squeezed fresh lemon juice over the top, covered, lowered the heat, and let steam until crisp/tender. 
He seasoned sea scallops and extra-large shrimp with S&P and Cajun seasoning, then seared them quickly in the same olive oil/butter/garlic combination. 
He plated it up by laying the asparagus, scallops and shrimp on a bed of the fettuccini. 
Kim cooked and I supervised. You can't beat a deal like that! 
We got two meals and I got a lunch off of that, so I guess it wasn't all that pricey. And I still have asparagus and fettuccini left to go with grilled chicken tonight! 
We did take a break and ordered a pizza Tuesday night, which made two meals for us. All that oil, garlic and seafood makes things "slide", if you know what I mean.


----------

